# To all liveaboard and cruisers out there:



## earthoftomorrow (Aug 7, 2012)

EDIT:

I was not welcome here on sailnet and therefor I have found a new safe port where I am actually wanted.

I therefor ask my profile to be deleted. I could not find this button to delete the profile anywhere.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

What a coincidence. I'm looking for a 51 foot Formosa in excellent condition for around $5000. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Try Indiantown Fl. Keep the BB for the KK.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

tomperanteau said:


> What a coincidence. I'm looking for a 51 foot Formosa in excellent condition for around $5000. Anyone know where I can find one?


It's sitting in a marina near you...


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

They do seem to be out there right now . I recently bought a Columbia 9.6 meter with minor issues , but otherwise sound , for 2K.


----------



## earthoftomorrow (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok. I am sorry about that.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Had a look at you web site.................I am out of here.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

The was a 38' steel boat in Ft.Perice Fl that would have been perfect but the owner didn't register it and I think it was cut up for scrap.


----------



## earthoftomorrow (Aug 7, 2012)

SimonV said:


> Had a look at you web site.................I am out of here.


Thank you so much for trying to make me feel small. But I got news for you - this is not needed or good behavior and not to be expected from a sailor - maybe from a 15-16 year old kid.

First of all - I am here for the sailing and not for the website I am running. I am here just like any other sailor smart enough to soak up anything new to him and any experiences out there to make my own passages safest possible.

I have never before - and now I am serious - this is the first time I have received any attention like this - never before I came here. I am used to respect.

Second - if you do not interest yourself for these things, fine - no need to let the whole world know this is too dumb for you - just do not see the point? Also, the fact that I wanted a website for my several years sailing around to keep me busy and to keep the excitement up and also some (and then I mean some pocket money) The expeditions themselves are paid from my web shop. This website is a personal document of my sailing days.

The unknown interests me and have always done so. I have an IQ far above Mensa requirements and my brain needs to work. Also I am about as good as you can get catching liars and con artists. I use this to help out people who get taken advantage of by "psychics" and their likes.

Also, I have during the years written a lot of articles - quite a few of them are about the unknown - in a skeptical preview of course, just like on my website where I take down one conspiracy theory after the other. I reveal con artists and how they do it. The excitement is that sometimes, just sometimes things may not be as you think.

By the end of the day it harms nobody and saves a few good natured people a future fortune. And it will make my traveling interesting. The unknown is the theme and it gives indefinitely possibilities for exciting expeditions no mater where I am.

Jungle expeditions, Easter Island, Bermuda triangle, abandoned ships, exploring myths and legends - to me this is more fun than to drink umbrella drinks on a beach (which I will be doing plenty of as well in between)

Conclusion: 
Sailnet is obviously not for me - I am not happy when people just have to make a remark like that.

It is a first time for everything - but this I was never expecting 

If this is the general feeling here about me. I do not want to burden you all and I will leave.

With cops like that I wonder how many got "caught" while they were innocent? I bet a whole lot he has not even read one article on this website and still talks like he knows what it is really about. This is probably one of those cops with narrow mind and lots of wrongfully executed arrests.

I might be wrong I just think this sounds about right after he jumps to his conclusion with no facts checked. Of course this is not something I should write in public - these thoughts should be kept to myself - like he should. The very least, I make my assumption after reading, he made his before checking the facts behind the facade - those are generally the best people suited to be cops - or so I heard.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Earth.
They run a pretty tight ship around here and work very hard to make sure this site don't turn into a spam site. I am grateful for the moderators hard work.
At any one time there will be from 50 to 200 people on line at any one time.
The chances of one of them saying something that is annoying or appears inappropriate at one time or another is approxamitly 100%.

If you stick around and ignore the posts that annoy you and learn from the ones that are insitefull I think you will really enjoy sailnet.

I'm sure many of us are interested in your boat selection process, I know I am, and would welcome hearing what you have found out so far.

Welcome back.
And remember now one person or post is sailnet.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey, how are we going to discover the unknown, unless we go out and look around. Most of the stuff we don't know is out at sea or remote locations and a steel boat is the best way to get out there. Extremely cheap? No... I don't think so. Not wicked expensive, maybe. Look at Brent Swains designs for a realistic answere to your problem and keep us posted on your discovery's. If you are half as smart as you claim you can get together the money to build a Swain design. I'm not very smart by Mensa standards and I'm planning on putting one together.( I am, however, smart enough not to pay the 80 bucks for the mensa test.)


----------



## DougSabbag (Aug 3, 2011)

tomperanteau said:


> What a coincidence. I'm looking for a 51 foot Formosa in excellent condition for around $5000. Anyone know where I can find one?


At ANY price, good luck finding a Formosa in "excellent" condition.


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the only thing I could find in the area. It is a empty hull but it is wicked sturdy old school. As with all steel construction it is covered with dust which protects it till you can coat and paint the exterior and interior. I rather like the hull design and since at least that is complete with mast and boom already (on saw horses till needed) if you are handy with carpentry and wiring you could finish it out yourself with a little help.

SAILBOAT steel cutter

These are also in the area in ready to sail condition.

Used 2007 Aegean Yacht Schooner Yacht, Cape Canaveral FL - 100404279 - BoatTrader.com

Used 1918 Custom 3-Masted Schooner, Cape Canaveral FL - 100405109 - BoatTrader.com

Used 1989 Custom Cruising Ketch, Winterport ME - 100152197 - BoatTrader.com


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

earthoftomorrow said:


> Thank you so much for trying to make me feel small. But I got news for you - this is not needed or good behavior and not to be expected from a sailor - maybe from a 15-16 year old kid.
> 
> First of all - I am here for the sailing and not for the website I am running. I am here just like any other sailor smart enough to soak up anything new to him and any experiences out there to make my own passages safest possible.
> 
> ...


Ahm...from one sailor to another...this might be your problem.



earthoftomorrow said:


> I am used to respect.
> 
> I have an IQ far above Mensa requirements and my brain needs to work.


If you take yourself a little less seriously (like everyone else does), you'll be happier.


----------



## utchuckd (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeah that's the thing about respect, you gotta earn it. You don't just show up and get it, especially after linking a commercial site on your first post around here.



earthoftomorrow said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I was not welcome here on sailnet and therefor I have found a new safe port where I am actually wanted.
> 
> I therefor ask my profile to be deleted. I could not find this button to delete the profile anywhere.


I love a well done Goodbye Cruel World post. Kudos!


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I got pissed off and left a car related site that I had contributed to for 12 years. I had given away free parts to those in need and offered professional advice as much as I could. 6000 posts. Nobody really cared that I was gone.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

BuhBye


----------



## sailortrash (Sep 1, 2012)

To anyone reading this if you are as thinned skinned as the one that started this post then sailing is probably not for you. A**holes are everywhere and sailing around you are going to have to deal with them from time to time so just smile and deal with it. No I am not saying whom ever wrote i saw you website im outta here is a a**hole, in fact I think it was a rather innocuous comment.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I mostly agree, but all the sailors I've met tend to be gracious face to face. It's when you get them on a forum that things get ugly.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

tomperanteau said:


> I mostly agree, but all the sailors I've met tend to be gracious face to face. It's when you get them on a forum that things get ugly.


Yeah, but that's true of everyone and of every web forum like this one. People tend to be a little more acerbic when the communication is essentially anonymous, as it is on the internet. That's just human nature. If you are over-sensitive to a bit of criticism then you aren't going to find anywhere on the internet that you will enjoy posting your thoughts and opinions--because no matter where you go you are eventually going to get SOME criticism.

Buck up, don't take it so personally, ignore it, and move on. Either that or create a personal blog, where it is just you and your thoughts, and don't allow any comments (because, again, eventually you are guaranteed to get SOME criticism).


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

denverd0n said:


> Yeah, but that's true of everyone and of every web forum like this one. People tend to be a little more acerbic when the communication is essentially anonymous, as it is on the internet. That's just human nature. If you are over-sensitive to a bit of criticism then you aren't going to find anywhere on the internet that you will enjoy posting your thoughts and opinions--because no matter where you go you are eventually going to get SOME criticism.
> 
> Buck up, don't take it so personally, ignore it, and move on. Either that or create a personal blog, where it is just you and your thoughts, and don't allow any comments (because, again, eventually you are guaranteed to get SOME criticism).


Could not agree more! Look what happened as a result of one (maybe two or three...) mistakes I made- first one allowing one of my crew to attach a camera to the stern rail for one of our Wednesday night races, then posts it on you-know-where:

Olson 30's are built pretty darn tough. - Sailing Anarchy - Sailing Anarchy Forums

I think there is definitely entertainment value to the discussion, but I have to admit, my self confidence went into the toilet for a while... and I'm really not that bad of a sailor. I just hadn't been in this position before and made one bad tactical decision for a number of reasons. Good thing a lot of people came to my rescue!

As JaredC stated, enjoy!


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

But he has an IQ that exceeds MENSA requirements !!!! OMFG


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread was dead a long time ago.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Indeed it was Parrot and i reckon its time we put the sucker to bed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

